# 7mm or 270



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok I been debating about getting a high powered hunting rifle. Now I am looking for something that I can pretty much use on anything in Michigan. I am also planning a Bear hunt in Canada next fall. What I have been told is either a 7mm or a 270. Now What do you all think. I am thinking a 270 because it seems I can get ammo dang near anywhere I go for it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Ammo for both is easily found just about anywhere. On paper the 7mm Rem Mag has a distinct advantage. In the field, the difference isn't all the great. Both are great long range deer guns that are capable of taking game like Bear and Elk. As for deer here in MI, the deer won't know the difference. 
On average, ammo for the .270 is a little cheaper. 
The tried and true .30-06 is another excellent choice. All three are similar on game, but the 06 is a good tweener of the other 2. Cheap ammo, ammo easy to find, and good on game in the field. 


If it were me and those were what I was looking for, I would get a Remington 700 Mountain Rifle in .280 Rem Will do everything the .270 and 06 will do and darn near everything the 7mm Rem Mag will do in a nice lightweight well handling package. But thats just me!


----------



## FISH_HUNT_FISH (Feb 13, 2007)

What Do You Think Of A 308 ?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

FISH_HUNT_FISH said:


> What Do You Think Of A 308 ?


My favorite deer cartridge!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

270, 280, 7mm Mag, 30-06, 308

All will work totally fine for MI critters, includig black bear. The 270 is slightly less versitile as far as the heavy end (really only needed if you drew an elk tag), but still would work fine IMHO.

270, 308 and 30-06 are probably the most readily avalible, ammo wise..

Read up and pick the one you like. I am a 30-06 guy.:coolgleam


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Any of the calibers mentioned when put thru the boiler room of a deer or bear will take them humanely.......its more a matter of brand and budget as they all will work just about equally well on deer/bear.....


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> If it were me and those were what I was looking for, I would get a Remington 700 Mountain Rifle in .280 Rem Will do everything the .270 and 06 will do and darn near everything the 7mm Rem Mag will do in a nice lightweight well handling package. But thats just me!


You mean like this one :










This is the DM model, I think they now have the only the stainless laminates available. 

Some good cartridges mentioned here but between the two you mentioned, I'd go with the 270. I've hunted with it for over 20 years and it is one of the great cartridges for a reason: it works and it works well. In my family, 3 of us use 270s (the other a 308) and we've never had one run on us with the 270s. I wish I could say the same with the 308. It is a cartridge that kills out of proportion to it's size. It is lighter recoiling than the 7mm RM and in reality, unless you plan on shooting over 400 or so yards, I don't think you'll see much of an advantage and/or difference.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey big buddy, you really can't go wrong with either round. I own a 7mm mag and I love it. It has better performance on paper than a .270 and recoil is a bit heavier than a .270. The only recoil I notice a diffence is off the bench, on game I do not notice recoil. Your a pretty big guy and recoil should be a non issue for you buddy. Bullet selection for both those rounds are a little more tight than a .30 cal round in any of the above mentioned cartridges. For bear, deer, and elk, either the .270 or 7mm mag is a good choice. A .300 Win Mag would also be a viable candidate as well, with a much larger selection of rounds for that caliber. Perceived recoil is not much different than the 7mm Mag.

SBB


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks yall, I am thinking 270 SBB your right about my size and recoil I am not worry about that. I am more worried about cost of ammo. I am looking at spending around 500 tops for gun and optics. I am really hitting up some of the local stores and checking out the used gun selection. I am finding out these rifles are used very little and are in almost new condition on the used gun racks at the stores I am checking out.


----------



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

Bigcountry

As a 100+ yard shot in Michigan is not common, and your going to hunt blackie, I think a compact, brush handy, quick follow up shot capable rifle with good knock down power is a criteria you should consider. My choice is a semi, pump or lever action for a brush handy rifle.

Other commonly available rounds with good knockdown power to consider .35 Remington, .444 Marlin, .450 Marlin, 45-70, .300 WSM or .325 WSM.

My personal all round Michigan rifle, while not common, is a .358 Winchester in a Browning BLR. This rifle has minimal recoil, is very accurate at 200 yards, fires a 225-250 grain round, is handy in the brush and has a reputation of knocking deer, elk or black bear right off their feet. I also got back into reloading as a result.

Have fun choosing.

Ozzman


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I would take my 7mm Rem mag anywhere for deer, [Black] bear, elk, or moose.

If I had to pick one 'all purpose' high powered hunting rifle I would get a .300 Win mag.

A .308 will drop any deer or black bear in MI or Canada with the right ammo and good shot placement.

.270 is a 30-06 case necked down, 7mm Rem mag is a much larger case.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

M1Garand said:


> You mean like this one :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, just like that one!!

I have a Mountain Rifle in .270....My go to rifle! My stepfather has the Mountain Rifle DM in 7mm-08, another steller gun/cartridge combo. I love those mountain rifles if ya couldn't tell!


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

I say go for a 22-250...




Yeah Right, I would go with a 300wsm or a 308. Just me but I think those 2 rounds would cover you pretty much everywhere in north America But what do i know Im a muzzle loader and slug gun hunter


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

7mm gets my vote. I think that Bwana dude uses a 505 Gibbs round.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

i'd go for the .270 if it were me. I have shot many of the common guns mentioned and the .270 will do the job just fine. Some of the larger bores seem a bit too powerful for my taste, unless i plan on shooting deer in the next county. I wish I was in your position to buy a new gun, have fun shopping.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Well it is not like I am running out tomorrow to buy one. I am looking now seeing what everyone thinks is the best. I can sit here and look at all the statistics, read graphs of balastics and all that stuff. But I want to hear from the people that use these and get there opinions.


----------



## zstwins (Oct 18, 2004)

i have both in different guns, i would go with the 7 mag i have never felt under gun with it no matter what i was hunting.


----------



## Anderson (May 17, 2005)

Have both a Remington and a Howa in 270. The Howa is a tack driver and use to be in your price range. ( last time I checked) I've shot the 7mm, 308 and 06 and they are good but have always come back to the 270. It'll do what you need and I've haven't had any problems finding ammo and Illinois is a slug gun state.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

FYI - Dick's usually runs a special this time of year with a Rem 700 with a mounted boresighted scope (used to be Leupold Rifleman, think it is a Burris now) for like $575. Think they usually do 30-06 and 270.

My brother bought it a few years ago. Great gun. It has a darker than normal wood stock and blued metal. Supposedly made only for Dick's.

If you have a Dick's card you get like $75 back or something right away via gift card.......


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Here's a thread from January in which the merits of the 7mm Rem Mag are discussed at length:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=170046&highlight=tikka

All I can say is I love shooting mine and plan to use it for a variety of North American game


----------

